# Old frame



## WEAKFISH (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone know the brand of this frame. Schwinn. Elgin, Hawthorne, Rollfast, Colson?

How about a time period..20s 30s?

Thanks


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 25, 2010)

found some that look like it..


----------



## partsguy (Jan 25, 2010)

Anything left of a headbadge? Maybe even a shape of where it was on the headtube? Have you checked the serial numbers? Find the numbers and post them here. Kind of looks like a Schwinn.


----------



## all riders (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm gonna say, based on the joint where the lower top tube meets the downtube, and the seat stays that it's a Hawthorne/Rollfast. could definitly be wrong though.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't have the frame yet. When I do I'll post the serial number. Thanks


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 25, 2010)

*I Think...*

Rollfast... judging by the paint scheme it is the same on many years probably 1933-35

Ok now someone can correct me like usual....


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 25, 2010)

here's a shot of a 1930s rollfast..it seems as though the top tubes are further apart than on the subject frame.


----------



## all riders (Jan 25, 2010)

I think you have a picture of a large-frame rollfast--mine is not like that


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 25, 2010)

all riders said:


> I think you have a picture of a large-frame rollfast--mine is not like that




Could you post a picture of yours?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's my Rollfast:


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it is a Westfield frame
the space between the bars looks a little too wide to be a Rollfast/Harris frame.

If it is Westfield made then it could be an Elgin or a Hawthorne? even a Columbia Etc.  When you get the frame  post some better pics


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 26, 2010)

It might be Westfield. This is a frame detail on a Westfield built Davega frame. Note the unusual joint on the 2nd tube.


----------



## all riders (Jan 26, 2010)

I stand corrected; mine is like that


----------



## WEAKFISH (Jan 26, 2010)

all riders said:


> I stand corrected; mine is like that




Wow!! That frame looks great!! Did you paint that? The lower bars are definitely further apart on your frame.


----------



## all riders (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks, I did(should say I am) paint it. well I don't know what frame you have there, but let me know if you decide to sell it---I love motorbikes.


----------



## sensor (Jan 28, 2010)

Aeropsycho said:


> Rollfast... judging by the paint scheme it is the same on many years probably 1933-35
> 
> Ok now someone can correct me like usual....




+1 more for that


the badge screw holes and paint scheme are why i agree......
schwinns and elgins had top/bottom hole not sides
easiest way is to go to daves site(nostalgic.net) and compare it to pictures


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jan 31, 2010)

Heres my elgin motorbike


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 1, 2010)

Serial number is U 2 9 6 7 6 below that number is B E I J..got some rust off and got down to original paint with the scheme showing. Originally red/crimson.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 1, 2010)

Pix of frame and bracket


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 1, 2010)

Aeropsycho has better eyes than I do, now that the frame is clean I can see the distinctive dart pattern which was used by Snyder on many of the frames they produced under a variety of badges. The dart pattern eliminates the possibility it was originally badged as an Elgin or Hawthorne as the bikes Snyder produced for them had plain darts. It may have been originally badged as a Rollfast but as noted that dart pattern was not exclusive to any one badge.

Serial numbers for Snyder produced bikes are all over the place so other than adding to the list it doesn’t help much to accurately date the bike (hopefully Snyder serials will eventually be decoded, either through hard forensic work or the magical appearance of a factory list). 

At one time I had a Snyder built camelback singletube bike with a U serial number. I guessed that bike to be from the late twenties through the early 30’s. Contrary to that, the width of the lower stays on your frame makes it look like it was designed to take balloon wheels so in that case 1934-1937 is possible for the build date.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll measure the stays to double check..but they seemed closer together than the  36 "Zep style" frame and the 47 DX I have. Thanks Phil.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 1, 2010)

The distance across the dropouts will (or should) be the same. the area to check/compare is the distance between the chain stays and the seat stays where the rim and tire pass through. Frames were typically built tighter there before the advent of balloon wheels. After balloon wheels came into fashion the frame jigs were typically altered and even single tube frames were built with the added clearance.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Feb 2, 2010)

The distance between the seat stays  and chain stays is 2.5 inches where they come together. The Dx I have is over 3 inches.


----------

